# 6 hour layover in Perth



## sugarush (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have visited Australia before, but always drived around with my spouse so I have no idea about public transport like buses, esp in Perth. So I will have a pretty long layover in Perth airport next week, from 10am to 4pm, my next flight will be at 6pm. I have planned to visit St George Cathedral and Kings Park by bus (route 37) from the airport, then have a lunch around there and get back to the airport by bus too. 
Questions,

1. Is the trip worth the hassle? Can I rely on the public bus to/from the airport? Bus is the cheapest option ($4 each ride I checked), I have no plan to use taxis because of how expensive they are, especially my trip is very very short.
2. Is there like..cheap food court near Kings Park? Or do you have certain recommendation? 

Really appreciate your help! Thanks heaps guys!!


----------

